# Do you need a filter on a planted aquarium?



## MrAL (Feb 28, 2008)

Just as the title says, Do you need a filter on a planted aquarium?

I'm trying to find out as much as i can before i start my planted tank. But is a filter necessary? I am not adding any fish in the tank. It will be strictly plants. While we're in the topic, is a heater needed too?


----------



## XbrandonX (Nov 22, 2007)

I'd think that you would, otherwise the water just just sit there and get tepid... maybe if you did frequent high volume water changes with nutrients mixed into the water before hand... mind you I know very little about Aquaria I'm a big newb.. I'm just guessing.

I think the flow of the filter is just as important as the filtration it provides too.

You might want to check out theplantedtank.net as well.. lots of good planted tank threads to read there. Check the low tech stuff and see if theres anything there


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

A filter is definitely necessary; a heater not so much so (I guess it would depend how cold your house gets in the winter).

Plants are quite adaptable (temperature wise); I have a 2.5g nano with plants and no heater, and they are growing fine.


----------



## MrAL (Feb 28, 2008)

I see. What about filter media? What is best to use?


----------



## Harry Muscle (Mar 21, 2007)

If you're not planning on having any fish in that tank then filtration is not needed, however, water movement is needed. So you could either just use a filter (for it's water movement) or you could just use a powerhead to provide the movement. The only downside of not having a filter is that when the water get's dirty with particles floating in it, there's nothing to filter them out and you'll have to wait for them to settle, which they might never do since there's water movement stirring them up. So basically if you want the tank to look nice and clean (show tank or similar) then a filter might be a good idea. If this is a grow tank stuffed in the basement then a power head is all you need.

Hope that helps,
Harry

P.S. One more thing to considere, those floating particles in the water will cut down the light ever so slightly ... so a filter would help with the amount of light that reaches the plants ... but it's such a small amount of difference that it might not even matter at all.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

You can get away with the use of only a powerhead provided that the intake of the powerhead is covered with a filter sponge or something to catch particulate matter, and thus keeping the water column clear of unsightly debris.

IMO, you should get a filter, in case you decide that you do want fish or inverts in there. . . I know I would be tempted to fill an empty tank!


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

ameekplec. said:


> You can get away with the use of only a powerhead provided that the intake of the powerhead is covered with a filter sponge or something to catch particulate matter, and thus keeping the water column clear of unsightly debris.
> 
> IMO, you should get a filter, in case you decide that you do want fish or inverts in there. . . I know I would be tempted to fill an empty tank!


What he said ^ 

Anything that moves water and has some variety of rudimentary mechanical filtration is fine. You can use anything you want.


----------



## MrAL (Feb 28, 2008)

Thanks a lot everyone. I just got my 10 gallon yesterday and all i need to do is set it up. Can't wait.


----------

